# Ligation of ilioinguinal nerve?



## sadieandbrian (May 17, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a CPT for ligating a peripheral (inguinal) nerve? This is a new one for me that the physcian is asking me about & I'm not finding anything. 
He performed an orchiectomy along with removal of 8 hemoclips & mesh from inguinal area due to several prior surgeries. States he ligated ilioinguinal nerve in hopes of relieving the patient of his discomfort & chronic pain. Any ideas on this?

So far he has
20525 for removal of clips/mesh
54520 for orchiectomy
????? for ligation of ilioinguinal nerve

Thanks for your time, I appreciate any help!


----------



## mjewett (May 17, 2011)

Hello,
 I think the code would be 64640


----------



## colorectal surgeon (May 17, 2011)

How about this for removal of the clips?

27087.	Removal of foreign body, pelvis or hip; deep (subfascial or intramuscular)


----------

